# ROMULUS, MI:"Juneau" Young 1 y/o B&T Girl



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I came across "Juneau" while looking around on Petfinder. She and her brother "Kodiak" are currently at the Romulus Animal Shelter in Romulus, MI.*

*Juneau and her brother Kodiak, who has a separate thread, were found as strays and nobody ever came looking for them. Juneau is estimated to be around 1 yr old and is said to be very sweet and gorgeous, but is somewhat shy and timid. They believe both she and her brother may have been abused. Juneau's Petfinder bio says she walks well on a leash, but that she may need a little help with potty training as she has had a few accidents.*

*I do not have any further information on Juneau or Kodiak. If you'd like to know more, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail given below.*

*Romulus, MI is about 50 miles north of Toledo, OH and not too far from Detroit, MI.* 

*JUNEAU*










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Romulus, MI | Juneau

*Romulus Animal Shelter* 
12300 Wayne Road 
Romulus, MI 48174
Phone: 734-942-7591
[email protected]


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*THE ADOPTION FEE AT THIS SHELTER IS ONLY $10!!!! They do charge an extra $25 which is refunded upon proof of spay/neuter! *


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Juneau's Petfinder link now says she has an ADOPTION PENDING and her brother Kodiak's link says he has been ADOPTED!! :happyboogie:*

*Hopefully Juneau's adoption goes through!*

Petfinder Adoption Pending Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Romulus, MI | Juneau


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Juneau's Petfinder link now says ADOPTED!! :happyboogie:*

Petfinder Adopted Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Romulus, MI | Juneau


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats great . Glad she has a home.


----------

